# What is this bush?



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Anyone know what the bush is below. I'm in zone 7b if that helps.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Some kind of Laurel?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

My vote goes to Rhododendron


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

****o1 said:


> My vote goes to Rhododendron


I second your vote, but 7b is a long way from where I am. It's pretty "thin" and spindly for a rhod.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Does it flower? If so when and what do the flowers look like?


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks like an Anise (Illicium parviflorum). Good ID clue will be somewhat fragrant, small red flowers that have appeared or will sometime this spring.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Rhododendron


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Rhodo


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Cluelessone said:


> ****o1 said:
> 
> 
> > My vote goes to Rhododendron
> ...


Definitely a rhody. They can get thin and spindly for sure. Looks mostly healthy. Give it some pine bark mulch or shredded oak leaves to acidify the soil as they love acid soil. Keep lime away from it as lime can kill a rhododendron. Holly-Tone is a great fertilizer for acid loving plants. And above all, they have shallow roots so DO NOT CULTIVATE THE SOIL AROUND IT as that can hurt the roots.


----------

